# Kids grinding teeth?



## GCTDogwood-NigerianDwarfs (Jun 2, 2016)

So I've read and understand that kids grinding teeth means they are in some sort of pain. I have two bottle babies that are 2 weeks old. They haven't started eating feed yet so I know they aren't chewing their cud. They started doing it after they were disbudded and weathered which was last Monday. But they are super active and act completely normal like nothing is wrong! It's just when they lay down that grind their teeth. Should I be worried?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No. They will do that.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

When my kids got about a week old this year they all started grinding their teeth - it wasn't in pain, they were just trying to figure out how to eat solid food.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If they are acting fine otherwise, they should be OK.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmmm. I've had several kids here, but our most recent 2 are the only ones that have done the grinding thing. I was also worrying - apparently needlessly.

Man, I LOVE this forum. I swear I learn something new every day!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Didn't know that! Now I can stop worrying so much about the kids grinding their teeth


----------



## Allisonmn (Jan 9, 2018)

I thought that meant they were in pain? That is what the vet told me at least...


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Grinding teeth _can_ be a symptom of pain, along with fur standing up, hunched and looking miserable, standing alone in a corner, pressing head against the wall, as well as a fever or extremely low temp. But, just teeth grinding and acting normal is probably ok. I would just be cautiously watchful and not worry overmuch unless other symptoms occur.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the above.

Do know, this thread is really old.


----------



## LBJ LaZzy Ass ranch (Mar 7, 2018)

Hello looking for some advice. I saw this thread and thought it would help. 
I have a almost 2 week baby. She has had a bout with scours the last few days. We think they are under control. Yesterday she stared pooping really bad again. I gave her pepto .4 cc. It has helped. I took her off of the milk replacer and put her on cows milk. She is running around jumping being a goat baby. This morning she started grinding her teeth. Not all the time but a few times. Her poop this morning was just a little wasn't formed but not water either. I have noticed she is like cleaning herself or nibbling on her fur. I have started her in 2 ounces of cows milk every 2 hours in hopes to build her up again to what she should be taking. Should I worry about the teeth grinding.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

My most recent bottle babies started having really bad scours at a week old. I took them to the vet and we did all kinds of tests, nothing came back positive. He did go ahead and delice them to be safe and gave me a medicine made for goats for scours. It didn't help in our situation at all. Five days later i had to take them back and He gave them a shot of antibiotics and steroids. Their poop cleared up within hours. About 4 weeks later one of them got scours bad again and we redid all of the tests...still all negative...we did the antibiotics and steroids again and no issues since. When i say bad scours I'm talking it looked like extremely runny honey mustard sometimes and clear snot other times. I was told if the shots didn't make a difference to do 24 to 48 hours of electrolytes. No milk at all in that period.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

lifesabtchlearn2deal said:


> My most recent bottle babies started having really bad scours at a week old. I took them to the vet and we did all kinds of tests, nothing came back positive. He did go ahead and delice them to be safe and gave me a medicine made for goats for scours. It didn't help in our situation at all. Five days later i had to take them back and He gave them a shot of antibiotics and steroids. Their poop cleared up within hours. About 4 weeks later one of them got scours bad again and we redid all of the tests...still all negative...we did the antibiotics and steroids again and no issues since. When i say bad scours I'm talking it looked like extremely runny honey mustard sometimes and clear snot other times. I was told if the shots didn't make a difference to do 24 to 48 hours of electrolytes. No milk at all in that period.


The teeth grinding my did the whole time they had the scours but I'm pretty sure they was hurting. Imagine if you was pooping like that how much pain you would end up being in within a couple hours 


LBJ LaZzy Ass ranch said:


> Hello looking for some advice. I saw this thread and thought it would help.
> I have a almost 2 week baby. She has had a bout with scours the last few days. We think they are under control. Yesterday she stared pooping really bad again. I gave her pepto .4 cc. It has helped. I took her off of the milk replacer and put her on cows milk. She is running around jumping being a goat baby. This morning she started grinding her teeth. Not all the time but a few times. Her poop this morning was just a little wasn't formed but not water either. I have noticed she is like cleaning herself or nibbling on her fur. I have started her in 2 ounces of cows milk every 2 hours in hopes to build her up again to what she should be taking. Should I worry about the teeth grinding.


----------



## LBJ LaZzy Ass ranch (Mar 7, 2018)

lifesabtchlearn2deal said:


> The teeth grinding my did the whole time they had the scours but I'm pretty sure they was hurting. Imagine if you was pooping like that how much pain you would end up being in within a couple hours


Ok so I shouldn't worry yet?


----------



## LBJ LaZzy Ass ranch (Mar 7, 2018)

lifesabtchlearn2deal said:


> My most recent bottle babies started having really bad scours at a week old. I took them to the vet and we did all kinds of tests, nothing came back positive. He did go ahead and delice them to be safe and gave me a medicine made for goats for scours. It didn't help in our situation at all. Five days later i had to take them back and He gave them a shot of antibiotics and steroids. Their poop cleared up within hours. About 4 weeks later one of them got scours bad again and we redid all of the tests...still all negative...we did the antibiotics and steroids again and no issues since. When i say bad scours I'm talking it looked like extremely runny honey mustard sometimes and clear snot other times. I was told if the shots didn't make a difference to do 24 to 48 hours of electrolytes. No milk at all in that period.


I did that and started giving her whole milk instead of the replacer. Then yesterday she started again with the runs. Gave her pepto last night. It has helped she has gone a little bit of poop this morning. It wasn't has runny as before starting to look like pudding. But the teeth grinding is new.


----------



## lifesabtchlearn2deal (Mar 26, 2018)

It's probably most likely from belly discomfort. My babies acted like normal babies...bouncing everywhere n not acting sick at all. Just added in the teeth grinding when they laid down


----------



## LBJ LaZzy Ass ranch (Mar 7, 2018)

What do I do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is her temp? Is she hunched up?


----------



## LBJ LaZzy Ass ranch (Mar 7, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> What is her temp? Is she hunched up?


Temp is 102.7 and not hunched up. Playing and jumpylike crazy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like she is fine. Sometimes they do this teeth grinding thing that isn't associated with pain.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.

Sometimes they are just testing out their chompers.


----------



## LBJ LaZzy Ass ranch (Mar 7, 2018)

LBJ LaZzy Ass ranch said:


> Temp is 102.7 and not hunched up. Playing and jumpylike crazy.


Thanks for all the help. But I have decided to help ease my mind and mah


toth boer goats said:


> I do agree.
> 
> Sometimes they are just testing out their chompers.


ictook her to the vet this afternoon. She is doing better she pooped a little tonight about the size of penny. He gave me pain meds for her and some antibiotics. Thanks all for the help. I was almost in tears and in a panic with fear she was going to die on me. But thanks again for the advice.


----------



## LizWiz (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi my three year old doe grinds her teeth now and again. 
Maybe bout 5 times a day, on and off of about a minute.
She also had clicky ankles. 

Should I give her something or be worried.
I fed her cod liver oil now and again for her noisy ankle.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LBJ LaZzy Ass ranch said:


> Thanks for all the help. But I have decided to help ease my mind and mah
> 
> ictook her to the vet this afternoon. She is doing better she pooped a little tonight about the size of penny. He gave me pain meds for her and some antibiotics. Thanks all for the help. I was almost in tears and in a panic with fear she was going to die on me. But thanks again for the advice.


Glad we helped. 

You can give her am enema.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LizWiz said:


> Hi my three year old doe grinds her teeth now and again.
> Maybe bout 5 times a day, on and off of about a minute.
> She also had clicky ankles.
> 
> ...


Some goats get a bad habit of grinding teeth, from being irritated, bored or just chewing cud.

It also can be from, overeating disease, pain, illness, deficiencies, bloating and parasites.

If the goat is eating normal, has good color, good rumen activity, normal temp and not acting in pain when walking, the clinky ankles are just something that happens. Some goats have no pain associated with it.

Any swelling, limping, on the knee's a lot?


----------



## LBJ LaZzy Ass ranch (Mar 7, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Glad we helped.
> 
> You can give her am enema.


Went to the vet gave us pain meds. Told me to continue what I was doing but the scours have not cleared up. It's going on a week. She is acting normal playing jumping being a kid. She is still grinding her teeth. I am feeding her 4 ounces of whole cows milk every 4 hours, in between feedings I give her 3 ounces of electrolytes, I give her probiotics twice a day in her milk and give her pepto 4 to 6 hours. What else can I do? Oh she is on penicillin also once a day for 5 days. The poop just runs out of her. This morning it looked like it was starting to form and then turned to colored water. I need help thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...OdYbAbEyzlyzrno_aGAUooXw8ZkYvXiRoCJ2MQAvD_BwE
Have you tried pig scour halt?
Go by the instructions and double the dosage that it states on the bottle. 
Works on other ailments types that the kid may have.


----------



## LBJ LaZzy Ass ranch (Mar 7, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...OdYbAbEyzlyzrno_aGAUooXw8ZkYvXiRoCJ2MQAvD_BwE
> Have you tried pig scour halt?
> Go by the instructions and double the dosage that it states on the bottle.
> Works on other ailments types that the kid may have.


No I will see if the feed store has it. I am willing to try anything right now. Thank you very much.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck, hope it helps.


----------



## LBJ LaZzy Ass ranch (Mar 7, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Good luck, hope it helps.


I am really nervous giving her this. It won't kill her will it? She is on penicillin is that ok to give with it? She weighs about 5 pounds how much do you recommend? Sorry for being a pain I just am worried. Thanks for everything.


----------



## LBJ LaZzy Ass ranch (Mar 7, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Good luck, hope it helps.


I tried it Sunday two doses so far didn't put a dent in the pooping problem. Gave her some this morning still runny but not like before. Hope this works kinda getting overwhelmed with the popping. Thanks for the advice. Blessings Linda


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Treatment may be continued twice daily for 3 to 5 days. If you do not see improvement within 48 hours, rediagnosis is suggested. This is what is on the label.

Good luck, if there is some improvement, it may be working for her.

It is OK to use with penicillin.

You may want to follow up with probiotics and fortified vit B complex after her treatment is totally finished with the pig scour halt.


----------



## LBJ LaZzy Ass ranch (Mar 7, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Treatment may be continued twice daily for 3 to 5 days. If you do not see improvement within 48 hours, rediagnosis is suggested. This is what is on the label.
> 
> Good luck, if there is some improvement, it may be working for her.
> 
> ...


Hi sorry to bug you again. The scour halt isn't working. I think she had corrida I am going to try corid. Tonight after her bottle the poop just squirted out. It's green and smells pretty bad. How much would you recommend giving a 5 pound baby kid? 
Thanks for answering all my questions. The vet when I took her in last Monday didn't do a fecal on her. But after reading everything I could find I am sure that's what is going on with her. I so appreciate the help.


----------



## LizWiz (Sep 12, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Some goats get a bad habit of grinding teeth, from being irritated, bored or just chewing cud.
> 
> It also can be from, overeating disease, pain, illness, deficiencies, bloating and parasites.
> 
> ...





toth boer goats said:


> Some goats get a bad habit of grinding teeth, from being irritated, bored or just chewing cud.
> 
> It also can be from, overeating disease, pain, illness, deficiencies, bloating and parasites.
> 
> ...


Hi toth boer!

Thank you so much for your reply.

She is in good colour, no limp, good rumen, no signs of pain. I guess she must have a naughty habitat - her eating is also very good she is the only goat I own that is not picky and chops down on grass like a hungry sheep would. 
All my goats are fed fennel seeds and garlic too help the body fight off parasites and are wormed regularly so I doubt its parasites. 
She is a little over weight at times, we cut back her feed when we think she may be getting too big. - so it could be over eating.

Thank you for your input ! - You've put my mind at ease 

liz


----------

